# CPC exam question



## 01131937  (Mar 16, 2010)

I read in the Instructors forum that one can't write in their exam booklets.  Can anyone verify whether that is true or not?  It would certainly help to be able to underline main points in the question, cross out answers you have eliminated, etc.  I actually printed out the practice exam so that I could do that, but now I'm thinking that perhaps that was a bad idea and I should be practicing without marking the question/answers. I'm taking the exam this Saturday the 20th. Thanks.


----------



## sandyg68 (Mar 16, 2010)

I just took the exam 2 weeks ago ( and passed )  and wrote in my booklet, I agree, it helps to highlight and cross out codes that you know aren't correct.  good luck!!


----------



## DLGSMITH (Mar 16, 2010)

I just took the exam on the 13th (unknown about my results yet) and wrote in my exam booklet also. At the end of the exam you will have to seal the booklet with gold seals to be sent back to the AAPC to be discarded from further use.

Good luck on your exam!!


----------



## cordelia (Mar 16, 2010)

same here. i crossed out the answers i knew were wrong to help narrow it down, and I also passed.


Kim, CPC


----------



## cathyflower (Mar 16, 2010)

Took my exam 3-13-10. i wrote all in my test booklet not a lot of room wish you could use extra paper. Good luck. Cathy


----------



## sadapotata (Mar 16, 2010)

I passed my test last May and I wrote in my exam booklet by crossing out answers I knew weren't correct and underlying key phrases.


----------



## 01131937  (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses.  I received a phone call from AAPC verifying that one can write in their exam booklets.


----------



## m.christy10 (Mar 24, 2010)

You may write on your exam booklet.  Highlight to abstract, crossout to eliminate.


----------



## 01131937  (Mar 25, 2010)

I passed the CPC exam I took on 3/20, first attempt. I took one community college medical coding course and have no job experience.
Carol CPC-A


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Mar 29, 2010)

It took the AAPC to tell us 7 weeks after the exam if we passed or not how the heck did you guys know in a week or two????


----------



## 01131937  (Mar 29, 2010)

It indicated online that I passed.  Officially they say 2-3 weeks to receive results, but for most people it seems to take less than a week. 
Carol, CMA, CPC-A


----------



## hollimonCy (Jul 14, 2010)

*future coders*



01131937  said:


> I read in the Instructors forum that one can't write in their exam booklets.  Can anyone verify whether that is true or not?  It would certainly help to be able to underline main points in the question, cross out answers you have eliminated, etc.  I actually printed out the practice exam so that I could do that, but now I'm thinking that perhaps that was a bad idea and I should be practicing without marking the question/answers. I'm taking the exam this Saturday the 20th. Thanks.


yes you may take notes in all your books you just can't have loose paper so take as many notes as you can and my God bless you to pass


----------



## hollimonCy (Jul 14, 2010)

*future coders*

I'm having a hard time getting into a hosptal to volunteer i know i need the on job trainning but the make it so hard to get in


----------

